# What colour will she be?



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

This little one is one of the many babies we have and I am really curious to see what everyone's opinions on her possible colour. I wouldn't even know where to begin, the buck was a pied blue and the doe is a banded agouti. But this is the only one in he litter that I can't guess the colour


----------



## Lyra (Mar 1, 2013)

It's quite a blurry photo, are the eyes black or pink?
Never had blues myself, but I'd guess it could be blue agouti if the eyes are black (as buck was blue, and the doe could carry it), or dove if they are pink (but both of parents would have to be carriers) - I've had doves in lots of shades once 
I'm no expert, though.


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Eyes are black, the whole litter had black eyes when they were born, I have no idea what my doe carries as she was a pet shop mouse. Iv been bringing the pied blue buck from my friends for a couple of weeks at a time to try to introduce blue into my lines but not had much luck, this is the 3rd litter iv used him for and the weird thing was the first 2 were black eyed white does with blue parents(sisters) and I got all pink eyed whites, which confused me but hey ho! I'm hoping that this little one is a blue so I can continue with attempting a new line! My partner was overly excited when I first brought her through. He said she has to get the name blue! Haha thing is I don't know what colour she is! So I can't confirm it! Maybe next week when se has more fluff!


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Easiest way to get blue, is to bred one of his daughters back to him, unless you know one of your does are blue carriers. I suppose that's what you are testing for? Hoping one of the does you've bred him to carry blue?


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

I wasn't sure about the doe but I'm testing with all of my does and the same buck, although I have a litter from a Siamese doe that was accidental and I am very confused because her youngsters are the same age as the little one I can't tell the colour of and when I finally took them out the nest box to have a good look at them I was confused. All 3 are bucks


----------



## Sizzlea89 (Jan 19, 2013)

Ok so now there are 2. Same colour, different litters. Siamese youngsters are now a silver colour, hoping they will just lighten up!


----------

